# Solved: "No Audio Device" Problem



## TW.87

Hello,

I recently re-installed Microsoft Windows XP Professional on my computer (a custom machine which I do not have any device drivers on disks for), and I have had no problems in finding all of the correct device drivers I need apart from the sound-card.

When I view the volume settings, it says "No Audio Device", and when I view the "Device Manager", under "Sound, Video And Game Controllers" it reads as follows:

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
*SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio*
Video Codecs

The item in bold has a yellow exclamation mark icon that reports, when I right-click and select "Properties" that "This device cannot start".

As far as I know, the sound-card is in-built to the motherboard (if that makes sense - I am not remotely familiar with hardware), and I am unsure as to the specifications of the computer or the devices within it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deathhawk

Hi,

You may need to reinstall your motherboard chipset driver..reboot the system...and then reinstall the audio driver

If you need help with the mobo details, use the following program to give "mainboard/chipset" details

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## Rich-M

You need to find the motherboard mfgr site and download the chipset driver and the soundcard driver there. If you don't know the board, download and install this.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## TW.87

That did the trick! I was able to find out what motherboard I am using, and download the appropriate audio drivers from the manufacturer's website.

Thank you for all the help!


----------



## Rich-M

Great thanks for letting us know...how about marking thread "closed and solved" using thread tools up top.


----------



## manturn

I recently re-installed Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition on my computer, which I do not have any device drivers on disks for. It also says that there no audio device or Mixers present....In the sound and audio devices everything is greyed out, along with a yellow question mark on PCI device in my device manager....can anyone help me with this problem....here the motherboard specs from Everest

Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	63-0100-000001-00101111-012805-iSPGDL_G$EV915001_BIOS DATE: 01/28/05 08:09:47 VER: 08.00.10
Motherboard Name	Intel Avalon D915GAV

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bandwidth	4266 MB/s
Bus Type	Intel NetBurst
Bus Width	64-bit
Effective Clock	533 MHz
Real Clock	133 MHz (QDR)

Memory Bus Properties	
Bandwidth	3200 MB/s
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
Effective Clock	400 MHz
Real Clock	200 MHz (DDR)

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel Direct Media Interface

Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 775
Expansion Slots	4 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16
Form Factor	ATX
Integrated Devices	Audio, Video, LAN
Motherboard Chipset	i915G
Motherboard Size	240 mm x 300 mm
RAM Slots	4 DDR DIMM

Motherboard Manufacturer	
BIOS Download	http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/genbios.htm
Company Name	Intel Corporation
Product Information	http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/index.htm

thank you so much!!


----------



## Deathhawk

Hi,

Here is the link to all the drivers for your motherboard....ensure you install the "chipset software installation utility" first and then reboot the machine...then download and install any further further drivers you require

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fil...673&lang=eng&OSFullName=All Operating Systems


----------



## Jim Pivonka

For a few years now I have occasionally followed the problems folks have with thie "No Sound Device" issue. I am curious to know if, when you say the Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Sounds and Audio Devices Properties controls were not available (grayed out) you mean all of them, or only a part of them.

I have seen many cases where the graying out of many of the controls on the Sounds and Audio Devices Properties sheet was due to miss assignment of the Sound Playback "default" device on the Audio Tab - usually to a modem speaker, instead of the sound card.

This seems to happen after installation of a modem, or when certain software, including the Windows OS or other programs, are updated or upgraded. For some reason the update/upgrade causes reassignment of the "default device" for Sound Playback from the sound chip or card to another device - such as the modem speaker. (Often sound is reported as "intermittent" in these cases, because the modem is capable of supporting a small subset of sound file types - those are played, the rest are not.)

I have repeatedly "repaired" computers with grayed out sound controls and "No sound device present" in Control Panel's Sounds and Audio Devices Properties sheet, but with Device Manager's "Sound, video and game controllers" reporting that audio codecs, drivers, and devices were OK.

In these cases the problem was NOT that the drivers needed updating or the OS needed to be repaired or reinstalled. The problem was fixed by changing the default device for sound playback on the Audio tab of the Sounds and Audio Devices Properties sheet back to the appropriate sound device. 

I remember that not even a reboot has been needed after this simple change. 

Of course, when an OS has been trashed and the hard drive wiped, replacement of sound drivers will be required after reinstall of the OS, in many cases. I had one of those, too, only two weeks ago. And when an OS version is upgraded, it may be necessary to install new drivers.


----------



## shotintheblack

Hi Jim,

Jut to chuck in my 5 cents - with me all the options are greyed out on my box, including the option to change the default device. 

I'm not looking for a fix right now (I don't use that computer for anything other than work and my lappy sits next to it for entertainment) - but just thought you might want to know.

Cheers,

Kev


----------



## TuncaCeleste

Hi, I have the exact same problem as the topic starter. I followed all the suggestions in this thread and could not solve the problem 

I went to the Biostar website (http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/driver.php?S_ID=173) to download all the drivers (I dont have the driver CD for this mobo) and installed all of them (some gave me errors of sorts, like USB 2.0, however USB 2.0 works perfectly fine).

I re-installed the Chipset drivers, restated and installed the "On-Board Audio" driver (which seems like an SFX .exe if I'm not mistaken) that only pops up, extracts, the and I think installs in the background, i.e. no progress bar or installation display (compared to the chipset installer).

And I still get the dreaded "No Audio Device" message. Here is a screenshot of the 'Device Manager' thing. In red is where the problematic device is.









Any help is appreciated 

Here are my specs:
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer	7.0.5730.11 (IE 7.0)
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard	
CPU Type	DualCore Intel Pentium D 945, 1700 MHz (12 x 142)
Motherboard Name	Biostar P4M890-M7 SE (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	VIA P4M890
System Memory	960 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award (04/19/07)


----------



## Mr. Pinchy

I have recently replaced a broken harddrive on a Hp Pavilion a817n. I found out this morning that i voided the warranty by doing this. Oh well. I have everything reinstalled and working fine save for the audio. No audio device can be found. I have used aida32 to search for my motherboard manufacturer, but there is non listed. The driver updates offered from the HP website will not install correctly, "Cann't find Match Realtech HDaudio inf file" I guess i am missing something. HP obviously does not want people fixing their PCs on their own. Helllllp!!

thank you


----------



## Deathhawk

Hi,

Is this the page you downloaded the drivers from?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=ns&dlc=en&product=449151#

You may need to reinstall the motherboard chipset utility...reboot the computer...and then install the audio driver

Let us know how you get on

Edit..as you voided the warranty..i presume you have the original cd that came with the new pc and this will have all the drivers for your pc on it!!


----------



## Jim Pivonka

TuncaCeleste said:


> Hi, I have the exact same problem as the topic starter. I followed all the suggestions in this thread and could not solve the problem
> 
> I went to the Biostar website (http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/driver.php?S_ID=173) to download all the drivers (I dont have the driver CD for this mobo) and installed all of them (some gave me errors of sorts, like USB 2.0, however USB 2.0 works perfectly fine).
> 
> I re-installed the Chipset drivers, restated and installed the "On-Board Audio" driver (which seems like an SFX .exe if I'm not mistaken) that only pops up, extracts, the and I think installs in the background, i.e. no progress bar or installation display (compared to the chipset installer).
> 
> And I still get the dreaded "No Audio Device" message. Here is a screenshot of the 'Device Manager' thing. In red is where the problematic device is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated
> 
> Here are my specs:
> Computer
> Computer Type	ACPI Multiprocessor PC
> Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
> Internet Explorer	7.0.5730.11 (IE 7.0)
> DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
> 
> Motherboard
> CPU Type	DualCore Intel Pentium D 945, 1700 MHz (12 x 142)
> Motherboard Name	Biostar P4M890-M7 SE (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
> Motherboard Chipset	VIA P4M890
> System Memory	960 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
> BIOS Type	Award (04/19/07)


Some suggestions:

Use the site given in the thread to download Everest Free Edition, run that program, get the system specifications, and post them here.

That may help in interpreting the situation where Device Manager's "Sound, video and game controllers" are reporting that audio codecs, drivers, and devices are OK, AND another sound device is listed with warnings. I'd like to know more about that other device - it might help find drivers for it, for example - and Everest report could provide that info.

What happens when you disable the "warned" device? (Especially to the "Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Sounds and Audio Devices Properties > Audio" tab)

What does the "Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Sounds and Audio Devices Properties > Audio" tab show? Which, if any, of the controls which should be active there are active?


----------



## TuncaCeleste

Thanks for your response, but I already solved my problem, all I had to do was download the latest drivers from the manufacturer's website, in this case Realtek.

However, now that we're at it, I have another problem. I'm pretty sure it has to do with video drivers. I can watch .avi, .mkv, etc videos fine, but I noticed that YouTube videos kind of stutter whilst watching them, I mean, they're viewable alright, but that never happened with my previous PC, which had an integrated 32MB Video Card. This one's got a 64MB one.

Also, I tried playing the simplest of games, one was 1997's Sega Rally Championship, and first of all, there's music in the menu, but in-game is almost mute (engine, crowd, co-pilot audio is normal). I then tried a japanese game and its system requirements were: P4 1GHz, 128RAM, 32VRAM, this one ran (crawled?) at 19FPS, and it should be 60FPS.

I got the video drivers also through the manufacturer's website, VIA using a link provided by Everest. I even tried older versions of the drivers but they were worst.



Code:


Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer	7.0.5730.11 (IE 7.0)
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	NAVI
User Name	TuncaCeleste
Logon Domain	NAVI
Date / Time	2007-09-23 / 13:32
	
Motherboard	
CPU Type	DualCore Intel Pentium D 945, 1700 MHz (17 x 100)
Motherboard Name	Biostar P4M890-M7 SE  (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	VIA P4M890
System Memory	960 MB  (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award (04/19/07)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)
	
Display	
Video Adapter	VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP  (64 MB)
3D Accelerator	VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro
Monitor	HP Pavilion MX50  [15" CRT]  (MXAEP05132)
	
Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Realtek ALC862 @ VIA VT8237A High Definition Audio Controller
	
Storage	
IDE Controller	VIA Bus Master IDE Controller - 0571
IDE Controller	VIA Serial ATA Controller - 5337
Storage Controller	SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Disk Drive	HDT722525DLAT80  (250 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Disk Drive	Maxtor 4D040H2  (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive	ST3160021A  (160 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive	PI6128P SDM822A SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	SONY DVD RW DW-D22A  (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:16x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/24x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK
	
Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	52617 MB (28049 MB free)
W: (NTFS)	100000 MB (68324 MB free)
X: (NTFS)	238472 MB (96444 MB free)
Y: (NTFS)	39077 MB (26665 MB free)
Total Size	420.1 GB (214.3 GB free)
	
Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	Microsoft USB Laser Mouse 6000 (IntelliPoint)
	
Network	
Primary IP Address	**********
Primary MAC Address	*************
Network Adapter	VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter  
	
Peripherals	
Printer	Canon PIXMA iP1500
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	VIA VT8237A USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT8237A USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT8237A USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT8237A USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller	VIA VT8237A USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
	
DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	Phoenix Technologies, LTD
DMI BIOS Version	6.00 PG
DMI System Manufacturer	BIOSTAR Group
DMI System Product	P4M89-M7A
DMI System Version	Ver:1.0
DMI System Serial Number	OEM
DMI System UUID	00000000-00000000-34120000-78563412
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	BIOSTAR Group
DMI Motherboard Product	P4M89-M7A
DMI Motherboard Version	Ver:1.0
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	BIOSTAR Group
DMI Chassis Version	P4M89-M7A
DMI Chassis Serial Number	
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	
DMI Chassis Type	Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets	2 / 1

Thanks for your reply, again.


----------



## Jim Pivonka

Good news on the audio, at least.

Re the Video, I have less experience - none at all with games. It is probably appropriate to post your issue as a new thread in the forums, after doing a forum search for similar issues. Someone out there knows a lot more than I do, and your problem description is buried in this audio thread. I wish I had more time these days, as I would love to learn more about the things I only speculate about in the two following paragraphs. 

You may have two separate problems here. If I recall correctly the YouTube video is in a Flash format, rather than .avi or MPEG or any of their relatives and derivatives. The file type - I think - is .flv and support for it may be through some Macromedia flash program support (remember I know next to nothing about this) rather than the more typical video support (Direct X, Open GL, and that sort of thing). So updating your Macromedia program support from their website is a good idea. Since there have been security issues and updates there it's a good idea anyway. AOL seems to have particular difficulty playing YouTube video.

The games also have (what to me are) peculiar software support requirements. Whether these are drivers or some other software to support operating system and graphics card functions I don't know - but making sure that your MS OS video processing support is up to date would be a good idea. Check Windows Update site for those.

Would you email me (within the forum) if you do post your issue in a new thread? I'd like to follow the responses.


----------



## Deathhawk

I had a similar problem and installed a program called "K-LITE"-pick the standard version. That also helped me play the youtube videos i downloaded

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## Jim Newbaker

Thank you for the tip, Jim Pivonka. I recently added a fax modem to my PC, and it took over the priority for sound and microphone. The problem is solved.     :up:


----------



## Jim Pivonka

Thanks, Mr. Newbaker. I appreciate that reinforcement. JP


----------



## Hexactly

Hi, I've been going at this for over a week now. I'd really appreciate some insight on this.

System:
Windows XP SP2
Motherboard Model: MSI MS-6787 P4MAM-L
Chipset: VIA VT8751(A) P4M266(A) + VT8233CF/VT8235
Onboard audio is enabled
Broadaxent DSI V.90 PCI DI3635 when installed it adds a Unimodem Half-Duplex audio device.

I've installed the latest AC'97 drivers (v6.80b). the funny thing is the audio driver I downloaded directly from MSI web site is a realtek driver which wouldn't run because the hardware didn't match?! so I used ac'97.

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=553&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&cat3_no=4

I have also tried removing the modem and reinstalling the motherboard and audio drivers afterwards.

The result is always the same - device manager shows the driver to be installed but no sound device is made available through the sound and audio devices panel.

A few screen shots are attached.

Thank you!

Yonatan


----------



## Hexactly

Just noticed something else. after removing the audio drivers and restarting windows recognizes the new audio device but automatically asks for a disc contain the Vinyl AC'97 codec combo WDM driver and then for the file vinyl97.sys. When i give the location it installs properly but still no audio device avilable.

hope this helps in some way


----------



## Matrixdragon99

Every time i install windows SP2 i get this error, but before i do it I'm fine, I've reinstalled drivers, I've tried it with and without my sound card installed, but i can't pinpoint the cause.
I think it is caused by one of my programs, and I'm not sure which one, my guesses are Norton GoBack/Ghost, Office XP, Palm Desktop, or WinRAR, because all of these programs were installed when i upgraded to SP2, I've gotten this error 3 times, and reformatted my computer between each of them, but I still haven't gotten any results. I'm going to try one more time, and hopefully it works, if anyone can give any suggestions it would be great.
Also, i install my programs on a separate HDD. (320 Gb Seagate)


----------



## Matrixdragon99

I uninstalled Zone Alarm, WinRAR and Palm Desktop, AND IT WORKED!!!!!!!!
But now whenever i try to install winrar, my comp freezes, i guess i need to redownload the installer, but here is another possible solution for the No audio device error, anyone else with this problem should try uninstalling these programs before the SP2 upgrade (although you may need to reinstall windows to do this)


----------



## Jim Pivonka

Can we see a screen shot of your Sounds and audio devices > Hardware tab? Would like to see how it lists your devices, compared to Device Manager listing.

Go to the Services, and look at Windows Audio. Make sure the service is set to ENABLED.

There is what looks like a good sound trouble shooting procedure at 
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000208.htm#2

You might want to try that, and report back on the results.

The VIA site for your chipset indicates that the sound is integrated; this would suggest that the "drivers" may be a part of the chipset firmware, and only an AC97 compatible Codec is required. If you have installed other, non compatible drivers (even "AC97 drivers") a conflict may result.
http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/southbridge/vt8235/

The MSI site for your motherboard shows v. 2.6 as the latest BIOS update (12/23/2005). You might verify that yours is current.
http://www.msicomputer.com/support/...l&model=P4MAM-V (MS-6787-040/060)&newsearch=1

What is with the Broadxent modem? The MSI site indicates there is a modem in the chipset.

Both VIA and MSI have support links which might be helpful to you in sorting this out.

I'd start by uninstalling ALL sound related devices using device managers, uninstalling any add-on sound and modem devices (software and hardware removed), validating the currency of the chipset firmware, reviewing BIOS settings to be sure the on-board sound and modem are devices are enabled, and reinstalling the sound (and if necessary modem) devices using only MSI and VIA originated software and instructions.


----------



## Hexactly

Screenshot is attached. Windows audio service is enabled and automatic.
I went through the steps detailed in the link. still the same.
Motherboard BIOS is up to date and onboard audio is enabled.
I have removed the PCI modem and drivers, in addition the onboard modem is disabled.
I did the whole process of removing everything and reinstalling the sound card. still the same result. when windows starts up it recognizes the sound card but keeps on asking me for the vinyl AC'97 codec comobo wdm drivers and then for the vinyl97.sys file. could this be the problem? is it stuck on this driver in some way? when I provide the file location it installs properly but still no audio device...
Is there a way I can completely remove all traces of previous drivers? I've tried removing the INF files and other locations where the drivers exist.

About the integrated chipset - how can I install only the codec?

Thanks for your help and the quick reply!


----------



## TennisGirl

Jim Pivonka said:


> For a few years now I have occasionally followed the problems folks have with thie "No Sound Device" issue. I am curious to know if, when you say the Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Sounds and Audio Devices Properties controls were not available (grayed out) you mean all of them, or only a part of them.
> 
> I have seen many cases where the graying out of many of the controls on the Sounds and Audio Devices Properties sheet was due to miss assignment of the Sound Playback "default" device on the Audio Tab - usually to a modem speaker, instead of the sound card.
> 
> This seems to happen after installation of a modem, or when certain software, including the Windows OS or other programs, are updated or upgraded. For some reason the update/upgrade causes reassignment of the "default device" for Sound Playback from the sound chip or card to another device - such as the modem speaker. (Often sound is reported as "intermittent" in these cases, because the modem is capable of supporting a small subset of sound file types - those are played, the rest are not.)
> 
> I have repeatedly "repaired" computers with grayed out sound controls and "No sound device present" in Control Panel's Sounds and Audio Devices Properties sheet, but with Device Manager's "Sound, video and game controllers" reporting that audio codecs, drivers, and devices were OK.
> 
> In these cases the problem was NOT that the drivers needed updating or the OS needed to be repaired or reinstalled. The problem was fixed by changing the default device for sound playback on the Audio tab of the Sounds and Audio Devices Properties sheet back to the appropriate sound device.
> 
> I remember that not even a reboot has been needed after this simple change.
> 
> Of course, when an OS has been trashed and the hard drive wiped, replacement of sound drivers will be required after reinstall of the OS, in many cases. I had one of those, too, only two weeks ago. And when an OS version is upgraded, it may be necessary to install new drivers.


Jim Pivonka - THANKS!!! Your above answer was exactly on target! I had this problem "no audio device" and I had uninstalled programs installed in the last 6 weeks and was just about to do a System Restore back about two months. I googled the terms and found this thread and your very correct answer = " was due to miss assignment of the Sound Playback "default" device on the Audio Tab - usually to a modem speaker, instead of the sound card." I changed it back from my modem to my sound card and "like Magic" - it was fixed.

Many Thanks. :up: 
TG


----------



## hollieollo

Just to let you know that I also had this problem after installing XP Pro.
It seems that after the previous crash, somehow the drivers were wiped or corrupted.
Anyway the `Everest` tool in the earlier posting was brilliant, and I was directed to the home site for my drivers.
I had no problems loading and installing, and my sound is now better than ever.
Thanks all.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Cildaten

And this thread has 15 thousand views because...


----------



## atepope2

i am having the same problem can someone help i am using windows xp home edition 
motherboard is abit kr7a-raid


----------



## jethro7

Jim Pivonka said:


> For a few years now I have occasionally followed the problems folks have with thie "No Sound Device" issue. I am curious to know if, when you say the Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Sounds and Audio Devices Properties controls were not available (grayed out) you mean all of them, or only a part of them.
> 
> I have seen many cases where the graying out of many of the controls on the Sounds and Audio Devices Properties sheet was due to miss assignment of the Sound Playback "default" device on the Audio Tab - usually to a modem speaker, instead of the sound card.
> 
> This seems to happen after installation of a modem, or when certain software, including the Windows OS or other programs, are updated or upgraded. For some reason the update/upgrade causes reassignment of the "default device" for Sound Playback from the sound chip or card to another device - such as the modem speaker. (Often sound is reported as "intermittent" in these cases, because the modem is capable of supporting a small subset of sound file types - those are played, the rest are not.)
> 
> I have repeatedly "repaired" computers with grayed out sound controls and "No sound device present" in Control Panel's Sounds and Audio Devices Properties sheet, but with Device Manager's "Sound, video and game controllers" reporting that audio codecs, drivers, and devices were OK.
> 
> In these cases the problem was NOT that the drivers needed updating or the OS needed to be repaired or reinstalled. The problem was fixed by changing the default device for sound playback on the Audio tab of the Sounds and Audio Devices Properties sheet back to the appropriate sound device.
> 
> I remember that not even a reboot has been needed after this simple change.
> 
> Of course, when an OS has been trashed and the hard drive wiped, replacement of sound drivers will be required after reinstall of the OS, in many cases. I had one of those, too, only two weeks ago. And when an OS version is upgraded, it may be necessary to install new drivers.


I have the exact problem you described after installing a new video card; I get the "no audio device" message in the sound and audio devices properties window, yet the device manager indicates the sound card is working properly. I tried your solution, but the problem I have is that under the audio tab, the default device for sound playback is "modem #1 line," and it's the only option listed. Do you know how can I get this setting switched back to the sound card if it isn't listed anywhere? I've reinstalled the sound card drivers, to no avail.


----------



## Darrenjw

Hi All,

I am new to this forum - thanks for having me.

I am also experiencing the 'no audio device' problem. Here is my motherboard info:

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 02/26/2003-i845G-W627-6A69VM4WC-00 
Motherboard Name MSI MS-6577

Front Side Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Intel NetBurst 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 133 MHz (QDR) 
Effective Clock 533 MHz 
Bandwidth 4266 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties: 
Bus Type DDR SDRAM 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 133 MHz (DDR) 
Effective Clock 267 MHz 
Bandwidth 2133 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Intel Hub Interface 
Bus Width 8-bit 
Real Clock 67 MHz (QDR) 
Effective Clock 267 MHz 
Bandwidth 267 MB/s

Motherboard Manufacturer: 
Company Name Micro-Star International 
Product Information http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_list.php 
BIOS Download http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/bios/bos/spt_bos_list.php

Could someone let me know what chipset/audio drivers I will need (I tried unsuccessfully on my own)? A link to get me started would be great.

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## dipps

Just wanted to thank all the people who have contributed their experience on this issue, and at the same time want to share my experience as well. I also had 'No audio device' problem on my PC after I upgraded my OS from Win 2K to Win XP home edition. I have an 'ASUS P5GL-MX Series' motherboard.

After trying all sort of solutions which didn't work I finally re installed the 'Soundmax ADi1 986A' Audio Driver downloaded from one of Driver Support site which resolved this problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jethro7

I fixed my problem by taking out the sound card and installing it in a different slot, where Windows finally recognized it.


----------



## jowilker

I have the dreaded No Audio Device in my control panel. I recently replaced the hard drive, loaded XP. used the manufacturers disc to load the drivers, done all of the suggested hints, but still no Audio Device. I had sound before and after I loaded XP. I have lost it along the way and will need a higher level of attack to solve the all grayed out issue. All devices that I can check all read working properly. 

I feel something somewhere needs to be deleted or changed, but it is beyond my grasp.

thanks for any help

John


----------



## bhavani17

Hi

I have tried every possible thing to make the audio on my comp work. I also checked in my bios that ac97 audio is enabled. But still i have no audio device problem in my sound and audio devices. When i go on hardware tab and check the device status for Realtek AC'97 audio it says "The device cannot start (code 10)". Also in my device manager under sound video game controller it shows a yellow circle with black exclamation on Realtek AC'97 audio.
This is probably due to wrong driver installation for my system. Could anybody please provide me the correct driver for my motherboard. I dont have my motherboard cd and i tried downloading various drivers from net and none of them worked so far. I just did a fresh installation of windows XP on my PC. Below is the info abt my hardware on my system:

Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	11/02/2004-SiS741GX-A7S8X-MX-00
Motherboard Name	Asus A7S8X-MX

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DEC Alpha EV6
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	333 MHz
Bandwidth	2666 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	133 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	267 MHz
Bandwidth	2132 MB/s

Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 462
Expansion Slots	2 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Slots	2 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio, Video, LAN
Form Factor	Micro ATX
Motherboard Size	190 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset	SiS741GX
Extra Features	CPU Overheating Protection

Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Product Information	http://www.asus.com/products1.aspx?l1=3
BIOS Download	http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Below is the info abt my chipset
Field	Value
North Bridge Properties	
North Bridge	SiS 741GX
Revision	03
In-Order Queue Depth	7

Memory Timings	
CAS Latency (CL)	2.5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)	3T
RAS Precharge (tRP)	3T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)	6T

Memory Slots	
DRAM Slot #1	512 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller	
Graphics Controller Type	SiS 330 Mirage
Graphics Controller Status	Enabled
Graphics Frame Buffer Size	32 MB

AGP Controller	
AGP Version	3.05
AGP Status	Enabled
AGP Device	SiS 330 Mirage Integrated
AGP Aperture Size	64 MB
Supported AGP Speeds	1x, 2x, 4x, 8x
Current AGP Speed	8x
Fast-Write	Not Supported
Side Band Addressing	Supported, Enabled

Chipset Manufacturer	
Company Name	Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information	http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#chipsets
Driver Download	http://www.sis.com/download

Please help me.

Thanks
Vaibhav


----------



## xtreme1

I lost sound when I reloaded xp, because I lost the internet while I was surfing, and then could not find the network connection. I tried to install a new connection, but could not. So I re-booted da pc, and then my windows start had a strange display - no blue, and the name at the top had changed to my full name. I still could not make a new connection. So I reinstalled XPpro and regained my connection. BUT now I have no sound.

I have installed the latest drivers from MSI (865GM2 mobo), but it is still telling me I have no audio device, no playback device, no midi device etc!

When I go into the device manager and troubleshoot it tells me the audio device is working correctly  hmmm  could have fooled me!!! It is C-Media AC97 onboard card. I am also being told by the pc that it has found new hardware (VGA Controller) and I need to install a VGA compatible driver. I am not too sure why coz the monitor is working well. So what da VGA controller if for I have no idea???

Has anyone got any bright ideas????? PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers Rod


----------



## YoungChipmunk

Device Manager, click on the following:
Others,Multimedia audio controller
Properties
Roll back Driver 

And wait will automaticaly find and restore it

Hey presto should work

Not bad for a first post eh


//YoungChipmunk


----------



## xtreme1

Thanks mate, but I have already done that, and I have tried it again to double check, but alas no change


----------



## acxx

goody day guys, somebody would help i have a problem with my prsonal comp, it come with no sounds, problem with audio device on high audio defination bus , it appears to be that it has no sound cards drivers?why it so?how can i replace it?it always appeare in yellow color with question it has missing with audio driver why it is so?somebody would help me pls?

--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v4.50.1330
Benchmark Module 2.3.224.0
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Computer MSGR-4A3A2CF738
Generator Administrator
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-04-22
Time 20:29

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2)
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name MSGR-4A3A2CF738
User Name Administrator
Logon Domain [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Date / Time 2008-04-22 / 20:29

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Sempron LE-1150, 2000 MHz (10 x 200)
Motherboard Name Unknown nForce 6100-4xx Motherboard
Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA nForce 6100-405, AMD Hammer
System Memory [ TRIAL VERSION ]
DIMM1: Kingston 9905315-080.A00LF 512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
BIOS Type Award (11/26/07)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (256 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA nForce 6100-405
Monitor AOC TFT1560 [15" LCD] (41579JA026276)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC862 @ nVIDIA MCP61 - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD800BB-23JHC0 (74 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N (DVD+R9:10x, DVD-R9:10x, DVD+RW:20x/8x, DVD-RW:20x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK


----------



## ldizac

hi, i'm having the same issue as the original poster and have run everest. the read out on my motherboard says that i have an ibm thinkpad r51 motherboard which is the case. i however am unable to find any download info for the motherboard. can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## nightspore

I note Jim's post last year, which suggests the 'no audio device' problem occurs when the system assigns the audio to play through the modem instead of the audio driver. This seems to be the problem with my system, which recently crashed and had its Windows XP reinstalled. The trouble is, the Sound Playback default device, which is now assigned to 'Modem #0 Line Playback' is the only device available on the list, and there appears to be no way to make the audio device the Legacy Audio Drivers, which according to the system are functioning normally. Does anyone (Jim, if you're reading this?) have any suggestions? I suspect the problem is easily soluble; I doubt it's a motherboard issue in my case. If someone could email me at [email protected] I'd be very grateful.


----------



## ineedsomehelp

Hey Guys,

I recently re-installed Microsoft Windows XP Professional on my computer (a custom machine which I do not have any device drivers on disks for), and I have had no problems in finding all of the correct device drivers I need apart from the sound-card.

When I view the volume settings, it says "No Audio Device", and when I view the "Device Manager", under "Sound, Video And Game Controllers" it reads as follows:

ASUS Virtual Video Capture Device Driver
Audio Codces
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
Video Codces

I need some help with it plz im not that farmilliiar with fixing sound... please help


----------



## b24y

what information do i have to post for you to tell me the link for ware to download my drivers frum


----------



## hobo87

Hi I have reformatted my computer with windows xp professional and I am also getting the "No audio device" notice. I have checked in add/remove programs and the drivers seem to be installed, Realtek AC'97 audio but still no sound can anyone help me please. 
PS am a newb to all this so try keep it simple lol thanx


----------

